# Colorado Springs FD



## cda (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone have any info on CSFD Fire Marshal's office??

How many people assigned

Any info?


----------



## ICE (Sep 29, 2016)

I lived in Colorado Springs in the early 70s.  There's a reason why they are called the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 30, 2016)

I grew up about 170 miles SW of there, on the county line between Alamosa & Monte Vista


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 11, 2016)

I know Brett and great office to work for.  I know they are looking for PR and Inspector.


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2016)

FM William Burns said:


> I know Brett and great office to work for.  I know they are looking for PR and Inspector.



Did not check 

But was supposed to close 10/10


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2016)

FM William Burns said:


> I know Brett and great office to work for.  I know they are looking for PR and Inspector.




Do you know how big the staff is?


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 12, 2016)

Nope, but progressive department and prevention bureau.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks 

Maybe I will be ready next go around


----------

